# purchased my first gaming laptop



## HalfBreed (Feb 5, 2014)

So I won a bidding war on an ASUS Republic of Gamers laptop. Was so excited until it came in the mail. The person I won the computer from is still the primary account on the computer with a password protection on startup. Ive tried contacting the seller with no response. 

From what ive been reading, there is no way around the password protection other than reinstalling windows and basically wiping the entire computer clean. Does this sound right? Im not very computer smart (more mechanical) so is doing this something I should be ok with myself? Meaning is it pretty dummy proof? Lol

What is the best Windows program out there right now? Windows 7? Is there a better program? If Im going to have to purchase a program and start from scratch Id like to go ahead and make this thing as bulletproof as possible. Virus protection? 

The computer will be used ALOT. I am a student so will be used for school, research papers, gaming, music and movie downloads. This is my first computer so I am pretty much a noob lol just looking for advice on building this thing up to last me the few years I have left of school. 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Bought it off eBay.
Password protection from previous owner.
Cannot contact seller.


You sure you didn't buy a stolen laptop?


----------



## HalfBreed (Feb 5, 2014)

That was my first thought lol I should have put that... I called and verified that the serial number is good. I think it may have been an honest mistake on the sellers part. They have great feedback, except with communication. Several negatives saying they take forever and a day to respond.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

IF you are talking about windows password, below is my goto program I used to use at work when we had machines not on the domain we eneded something off of.
http://pogostick.net/~pnh/ntpasswd/

if something else, try googling <app you need to get password for> password recovery.

sometimes bios can be reset by removing bios battery and setting jumpers in certain places.


----------



## nobrainer612 (Feb 23, 2014)

There should be software that can bypass windows password. I remember I saw it on Youtube, but forgot the name of it


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

r0ckstarr said:


> Bought it off eBay.
> Password protection from previous owner.
> Cannot contact seller.
> 
> ...


That is exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

nobrainer612 said:


> There should be software that can bypass windows password. I remember I saw it on Youtube, but forgot the name of it


Yes, it is called using Windows Repair.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

bbo said:


> IF you are talking about windows password, below is my goto program I used to use at work when we had machines not on the domain we eneded something off of.
> http://pogostick.net/~pnh/ntpasswd/
> 
> if something else, try googling <app you need to get password for> password recovery.
> ...





nobrainer612 said:


> There should be software that can bypass windows password. I remember I saw it on Youtube, but forgot the name of it





gregzoll said:


> Yes, it is called using Windows Repair.


see my previous post. please


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Here is how you remove a password from the previous user, or activate the hidden administrator account (if this is Win10 Home):

Download Lazesoft Recover my password Home Edition, it is free.
It will make a bootable DVD for you. Stick it into the Drive and boot from it.
Some newer Laptops don't have a DVD Drive so just create a bootable USB Drive.
Boot from it, choose the User that needs the password removed, save and re-boot again.
Enjoy your Laptop.


----------

